# Space Marine Name Generator



## 98741 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any copyright or trade mark's on the space marine name generator?

Could someone send of a peice of work for the black library and use names from the generator in the work without having to worry about being sued?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

as far as i know it is fine add if anythign they are as far from Copyright as possible as i belive those names etc are made by heresy mebers like the ork one what was being planed. I would want to double cheak with a mod first before you take my word however as they would know mroe than i would.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Use it for whatever purposes you need mate. The names are random anyway - plus theres a million or so so the chance of anyone knowing they were generated using the list is pretty low.

Besides, I pulled most of the names from GW publications anyway. You're safe  Hope the work does well.


----------

